# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  مشکل با minidom

## csharp coder

سلام دوستان
من جدیدا پایتون رو شروع کردم به خوندن. بعضی جاها را مشکل دارم. مثلا معنای صفر تو کد زیر چیه؟

import xml.dom.minidom

doc = xml.dom.minidom.parse("C:\\Sample.xml")

root = doc.getElementsByTagName("Person")

for Person in root:
        Name   = Person.getAttribute("name")
        Age    = Person.getElementsByTagName("Age")[0]
        Gender = Person.getElementsByTagName("Gender")[0]
        print("Name:%s, Age:%s, Gender:%s" % (Name, Age.firstChild.data, Gender.firstChild.data))

* اون صفرهایی که تو کروشه است منظورمه.*

----------


## arashsoft

سطر 0 ام در فایل .xml

----------

